# Tombstone How-to



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Had some questions and how-to requests recently about how I made my skull tombstone, don't have time for a full blown how-to, but I was able to make a short video showing the steps I used.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I'm a big fan of videos/slideshows for how-tos. Being able to see what each step looks like is very helpful.

Of course, directions for more complex creations like, oh, I don't know, a wallbreaker, need words AND pictures


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Johnny, love the quick how to and it is one that will again take me back to my childhood and work some more mache...and just when I've been having so much fun with latex carpet adhesive!


----------



## Philosofik (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the look of this tombstone. I'm doing a cemetery this year and this could be a fantastic addition. Thanks for the mini tutorial!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Your know I bet you could put a small light under the chin of the top skull for a great affect. If you painted the letters in grow-in-dark paint and put a black light under the skull it would give a great eerie glow. 

An even simpler idea would be using a string of fifty Christmas lights under the edge of the arch.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I must have been knee deep in building last September and missed this post entirely. Wanted to comment not only to let you know how much I adore this stone, and totally plan to steal the idea for this years graveyard - but also to bump it so that everyone that missed it last year can check it out!! Well done HJ, that is creepy as heckfire!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice !


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is awesome.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! I love how the skulls pop out!


----------



## nurseratchet (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd love to get more details on how you made your skulls. The whole thing is incredible. Thanks for your art!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Loving this, nice work! Imagine combining this concept with the pumpkin arch from Disney Fan...something to think about for a future project.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How'd I miss posting on your thread? The tombstone looks great, I'd also would like to see more on how you made the skulls.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

The skulls are simple, saw the technique somewhere else so I did not make it up. Find a skull you want to cast (I used the cheapo glow in the dark plastic skulls from Spencers and other places for this prop) with a jaw that you can adjust to open and close. Cover with tin foil, pressing in nice and tight until it has the form you want. Cover with strip mache (about three layers) using your favorite mix. When dry cut enough so you can remove the cast from the skull, tape back together and apply another couple of layers of strip mache along the seam.


----------

